

Ask HN: Is there any marketplace(Buy/Sell) for Research Work? - desaiguddu

Any market place for buy or sell research works? 
I spent great amount of time researching about CAPTCHAs, published Research Paper through IEEE but as an author we don't get a single Penny. 
I thought to Open Source the project, If I could raise some grant or funds.
======
stfu
There are a few academics on elance offering for-hire research (i.e. actual
research, not just paper writing). But very little market movement.
Grants/funding is probably a completely different story.

------
desaiguddu
I was wondering if some one can sell their Research work to some big
organization? Is it possible today?

